# Questionnaire ERI



## munkeynuts (May 22, 2014)

Hello

sorry if this is a stupid question, we are currently on the waiting list for ICSI at ERI and had our last consultant appointment in May. I have not heard anything since. I phoned a few weeks ago to enquire if we should have had another appointment or if there was one in the pipeline and was told that the 'questionnaire' would be with us soon. 

Does anyone know what the questionnaire is? What it is for and the types of things that they ask? 

We are hoping to start treatment around February 2015...all going well  

Any help gratefully received!

Munkeynuts
xx


----------



## munkeynuts (May 22, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

It is to ensure you are eligible for nhs treatment. 

medical history, smoking, weight etc

The criteria is so strict, and everything is checked so no fibbing allowed. We were even made to have breathalyser done to check we were indeed non smokers. 

There is other questionnaires, the ones for the HFEA. 

If you are not due to start till Feb, the will re do weight, breathalyser etc.


----------



## munkeynuts (May 22, 2014)

Thanks [email protected]@h! 

I figured since they told us that we were eligible already we wouldn't have to answer more questions...silly me! 

Yeah we've had the breathslyser thing and stuff already at our last appointment. We've just heard nothing since that appt which, was in May, so driving mysrlf insane trying to figure out what they need to know now. Sigh.

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------

